# Dudas a cerca de transistores BJT



## morris888 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hola, soy un estudiante de electronica y me interesa estudiar por mi cuenta la electronica aplicada en audio.

Estaba estudiando las configuraciones de polarizacion del BJT, y tengo unas dudas.

Estudiando la teoria entendi perfectamente como calcular el punto Q en las configuraciones de polarizacion para el BJT, pero me quedo la siguiente duda:  

No entendi para que sirve el capacitor Ce que se coloca en paralelo a la resistencia RE, del emisor en las configuraciones: estabilizadas en emisor, divisor de tension y retroalimentacion de voltaje. Ademas quisiera saber como se calcula este capacitor.

Tengo otra duda de como se hace para calcular el circuito de polarizacion en un transistor como el 2N3904 o el 2N2222, ya que estos transistores tienen un Beta (Hfe) que varia, de hecho nunca he entendido muy bien porque no tienen un beta fijo, asi que si me pueden ayudar en ese aspecto lo agradezco.

Si se puede quisiera saber cuales son algunos modelos de BJT utilizados en pequeña señal y gran señal para el diseño en audio.

Muchas gracias de antemano y disculpen si mis dudas ya estaban en algun otro tema ya tratado, pero no encontre respuestas a estas preguntas por lo que decidi formularlas aqui-


----------



## thevenin (Sep 11, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> Estudiando la teoria entendi perfectamente como calcular el punto Q en las configuraciones de polarizacion para el BJT, pero me quedo la siguiente duda:
> 
> No entendi para que sirve el capacitor Ce que se coloca en paralelo a la resistencia RE, del emisor en las configuraciones: estabilizadas en emisor, divisor de tension y retroalimentacion de voltaje. Ademas quisiera saber como se calcula este capacitor.



De acuerdo.

Hablemos primero en general de los condensadores de acoplo y desacoplo:

Los condensadores de desacoplo (como es este caso) y acoplo se calculan para que representen un cortocircuito a la señal de alterna, de modo que se puedan despreciar a las frecuencias de trabajo del circuito, y como sabemos representan un circuito abierto para la corriente continua.

¿Al circuito de polarización de continua? Pues no le afecta para nada, porque en la práctica los condensadores presenta una impedancia de varios cientos de megaohmios, o sea, un circuito abierto. Idealmente (o sea, en teoría, cuando lo analizamos...) se considera un circuito abierto.

La razón de colocarlo en el emisor es más complicada de entender.

Para entenderlo miremos la siguiente imagen:




La figura 1 es un emisor común con resistencia emisor sin desacoplar.

La figura 2 es su circuito equivalente a frecuencias medias, que simplemente se obtiene:
 1. Se hacen cortocircuito los condensadores de acoplo y desacoplo.
 2. La fuente se considera cortocircuito (una pila o un condensador de una fuente de alimentación representa una impedancia despreciable a la frecuencia de trabajo del mismo).

El circuito equivalente del transistor "se modela" con:
re: que representa la unión base emisor y tiene resistencia muy baja (de entre unos pocos ohmios a unas decenas (8 ohms,25 ohms, 53, etc).
ic: representa la ganancia en corriente, al estar en minúsculas es la ganancia en alterna.


Si te das cuenta tenemos que la tensión de entrada VE se está aplicando a un divisor de tensión formado por re+RE.

La señal de salida también se obtiene del paralelo de RC con RL (RC//RL) + RE

Dicho de otra forma, estás diviendo la señal de entrada, y diviendo la señal de salida, o lo que es lo mismo: *¡¡¡disminuyendo la ganancia!!!*

Al conectar un condensador en paralelo que se ha calculado expresamente para que sea un corto, simplemente eliminas ese divisor resistivo a al alterna, ya que la tensión de salida recaerá plenamente en RC//RL y la de entrada en re (resistencia base emisor).



> Esa es la razón de ese condensador y la respuesta a tu pregunta: al colocarlo aumenta la ganancia.



¿Como se calcula?

Con la siguiente fórmula:

XC=0,1 RE, es decir: la impedancia del condensador ha de ser la décima parte de la resistencia de emisor.

obtenida la impedancia, escogemos el peor de los casos, la frecuncia mínima (para la que el condensador presenta una impedancia máxima),y luego con la conocida fórmula:

C=1 / (2*PI*fmín*XC)


¿Porqué la décima parte?, bueno, es un número de compromiso, hacer la impedancia del condensador más pequeña requeriría un condensador más grande, y tardaría más tiempo en cargarse (y por lo tanto tardaría más en estabilizarse para empezar a operar correctamente el circuito).

Por otro lado la decima parte se puede considerar un cortocircuito, o sea, que podemos despreciar la impedancia del condensador a efectos de la corriente alterna).

===================================================================




> Tengo otra duda de como se hace para calcular el circuito de polarizacion en un transistor como el 2N3904 o el 2N2222...



Se calcula como todos, es decir, que el punto Q esté al medio de la recta de carga, o sea
PQ=>  VCE=VCC/2



> ya que estos transistores tienen un Beta (Hfe) que varia, de hecho nunca he entendido muy bien porque no tienen un beta fijo, asi que si me pueden ayudar en ese aspecto lo agradezco.



La Beta varía de un transistor a otro aún siendo de la misma familia, modelo, etc.
Simplemente depende del momento de la fabricación, y variará dependiendo de la anchura de la base, de como haya sido dopada, de como se haya dopado los cristales, etc, tampoco le des muchas vueltas a eso.


Simplemente hay que aceptar que varían, en realidad, los diseños se realizan haciendo que los circuitos no dependan de la beta, con la realimentación, es más, el circuito que te encuentras estudiando fue superado por otro con la resistencia de emisor parcialmente desacoplada, y todavía luego por los amplificador diferenciales a transistores que son todo ventajas con respecto al emisor común, aunque aumente su complejidad.

En definitiva, estás estudiando un circuito básico muy temprando, que, en el campo de transistores (de integrados ni hablamos) apenas sirve como propósito didáctico.




> Si se puede quisiera saber cuales son algunos modelos de BJT utilizados en pequeña señal y gran señal para el diseño en audio.



Bueno, yo me remitiré a los clásicos, te digo versiones NPN y PNP, sus equivalentes está unos encima de otro:

Pequeña señal:
===========
NPN : 2N222A, BC107, BC547, BC548, BC549 2N3904
PNP:  2N2907, BC108, BC547, BC558, BC559 

Media señal:
=========
NPN: TIP31
NPN: TIP32

Gran señal:
=========
NPN:2N3055
PNP:MJ2955



> Muchas gracias de antemano y disculpen si mis dudas ya estaban en algun otro tema ya tratado, pero no encontre respuestas a estas preguntas por lo que decidi formularlas aqui-



No dudes en preguntar si algo no te quedó claro, aunque después de esto me debes una cerveza 

Correcciones bienvenidas.


----------



## thevenin (Sep 11, 2008)

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de utilización de alguno de estos transistores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ms-diseno-basado-transistores-clasicos-15884/


----------



## thevenin (Sep 11, 2008)

Aquí tienes betas medidas con un téster de dos de lo transistores arriba nombrados, las tomé un día por curiosidad:

10:33 23/11/2007

Fabricante CDIL

Betas de transistores
=====================
2N2907A
nº 1-130
nº 2-152
nº 3-166
nº 4-163
nº 5-164

2N2222A
nº 1-206
nº 2-172
nº 3-166
nº 4-163

10:38 23/11/2007


Varían con la temperatura, por el proceso de fabricación, por la corriente que hagamos circular por el colector, etc.

Para transistores de pequeña señal en un caso de diseño se pueden tomar el valor 100 como un valor medio, de media señal beta 40, y de gran señal entre 5 y 20.

Como a la hora de la práctica habrán diferencias por lo ya comentado no importa si consideramos 100 y luego tenía 150, etc

En fin, que varían y mucho.


----------



## morris888 (Sep 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta y pido disculpas de antemano por no responder, pero me ha faltado un poco el tiempo esta semana.

No sabia que ese circuito fue superado por otro, yo siempre habia pensado que en los amplificador era lo mas comun usar la polarizacion de divisor de tension. Espero que en el libro que estoy estudianto el tema (Electronica de Boylestad) se estudie tambien esa polarizacion que menciono ud.

Tambien agradezco la aclaracion sobre los betas, pero tengo otra pregunta, por que en las hojas de datos de los transistores a veces especifica diferentes valores de beta para diferentes corriente de colector y VCE?

Por ejemplo esto lo copie de la hoja de datos de un 2N2222

hFE DC current gain
IC = 0.1 mA; VCE = 10 V 35 -
IC = 1 mA; VCE = 10 V 50 -
IC = 10 mA; VCE = 10 V 75 -
IC = 150 mA; VCE = 1 V; note 1 50 -
IC = 150 mA; VCE = 10 V; note 1 100 300


----------



## thevenin (Sep 15, 2008)

Bueno, lo que te está dando sea hoja de datos es la beta medida para distintas condiciones de trabajo. Simplemente ponen un voltímetro en VCE, un amperímetro en la base y otro en el colector. La corriente de colector entre la corriente de base es la famosa beta.

Entonces tú te preguntarás ¿Pero porqué es diferente según las condiciones de trabajo?

Recuerda que Base-Emisor es según lo estamos polarizando para que el transistor actúe en la región lineal del amplificador, es un  diodo polarizado directamente.

Recordemos como era la gráfica de un diodo polarizado directamente:

http://www.elo.utfsm.cl/~lsb/elo102/labs/images/diodo17.gif

pues bien, se observa como entre los 0.6 y 0.7 voltios hay un codo, o sea, una curva.

Esa curva es la falta de linealidad del transistor, o sea que a un factor X de aumento de VBE no le corresponda un factor de aumento proporcional en la corriente que atraviesa dicho diodo.

Una resistencia sí es líneal. Si aumentamos la tensión un factor 2 la corriente aumenta un factor 2.

En un diodo no.

El porqué obedece a razones a nivel atómico, dicho de otra forma, es el cristal (silicio por ejemplo) que tiene ese comportamiento inherente. (Esto se explica mejor en el capítulo del diodo, todo aquello de portadores mayoritarios, minoritarios, etc).

Recuerda que para que un diodo conduzca teníamos que superar la barrera de potencial, que para el SI está apróx. en 0.6, a medida que vamos aumentando la tensión hasta los 0.7 va incrementando la corriente que lo atraviesa, pero no linealmente, como hemos dicho, tan solo observa en detalle la gráfíca.

Si divides VBE/I (la VD e Y de la gráfica respectivamente) verás que la resistencia base emisor no es lineal.

Pues eso es lo que pasa, a cada corriente de colector no le corresponde proporcionalmente una corriente de base, y por eso obtienes esos datos de la hoja.

El circuito fue superado, no tanto en cuanto a la polarización, sino en la configuración, por ejemplo el amplificador diferencial. Y no digo de transistores, ya en las válvulas existían amplificador diferenciales.

El circuito que estamos tratando nosotros no tiene porque ser el más adecuado. Para señales más pequeñas, la polarización de base es muy frecuente, o la de colector, y a veces ni siquiera se utiliza resistencia de emisor para la realimentación de continua.

Simplemente, si trabajamos con señales muy pequeñas, y con voltajes bajos (1.5 V, 3 V) no tenemos que preocuparnos tanto de la estabilidad térmica que nos proporciona el circuito que nos ocupa.

Cualquier cosa ya sabes.


----------



## morris888 (Sep 16, 2008)

A ya ahora si entiendo ese detalle del beta, una cosa entonces si por ejemplo pienso diseñar un preamplificador, el cual va a trabajar con 12V, puedo usar el siguiente circuito para saber la corriente de base y de colector y así divido Ic/Ib, para obtener el beta para trabajar con un Vcc de 12V?

Yo lo probe con distintos valores de Rb y Rc y me dio valores muy cercanos 154, 157, 160, es esta una forma valida para obtener el beta?


----------



## morris888 (Sep 16, 2008)

Se me habia olvidado, ademas tenia otra duda, a la hora de diseñar, cuando ya conozco el beta y quiero diseñar primero la red de polarizacion, es necesario obtener las graficas caracteristicas del transistor para calcular el punto Q? Es que no se como arrancar para el diseño del amplificador, ya lei y entendi todos los capitulos del libro sobre polarizacion y modelaje, pero en ninguna parte viene como arrancar para hacer un diseño desde cero?


----------



## thevenin (Sep 16, 2008)

No hace falta ni simular ni montar nada de eso.

Basta con mirar la hoja de características, según la corriente de colector que vaya a utilizar. Suele haber tablas o gráficos en los que se especifica la temperatura, normalmente 25 ºC.

Date cuenta de que si tu asumes en ese circuito una Beta de 157 tendrías que:

El transistor físico podría tener otra beta diferente
La beta varía con la temperatura.
Si consigues un equivalente te cambian los cálculos.

Tu piensa que pasa si diseñas un amplificador para que la gente lo monte. Pues yo podría reemplazar ese 2N3904 por un 2N2222 y el circuito debe seguir funcionando, solo que con otras medidas de corrientes etc.


Mira, el circuito que tu has puesto tiene apróx. una Ib de 75uA:

(12-0.7)/150e3~75uA

Ahora prueba a cambiar solo R1, ponle 500 Ohms, 1000 Ohms, 2000 Ohms, 

La Ib se mantiene prácticamente fija, pero la Ic varía según la carga que tenga en el colector.

Eso quiere decir que nuestra beta varía, eso ya lo sabemos.

¿Entonces si tanto varía, para que nos sirve la Beta?

Para apróximar los cálculos, solo para eso.

En una tabla de la hoja del 2N3904, dice:

hFE DC Current Gain
-----------------------------------------Mín-----| Máx
IC = 0.1 mA, VCE = 1.0 V----------40------| 
IC = 1.0 mA, VCE = 1.0 V----------70------|
IC = 10 mA, VCE = 1.0 V----------100-----|300
IC = 50 mA, VCE = 1.0 V ----------60 -----|
IC = 100 mA, VCE = 1.0 V----------30-----|

Pues tú dices:
Si necesito que la Ic sea de 15mA, asumo un valor de Beta de 100, y listo, ya tienes tu beta y basta con eso para hacer el diseño.

Observa que el valor de 300 es para todas las condiciones de trabajo.

Otra cosa es que te pidan cálculos exactos en el examen. Entonces la Beta te la dan en el enunciado, o la tendrías que estimar tú mirando la hoja de datos.

No le des demasiada importancia a la Beta en sí, las aproximaciones según el tipo de transistor son más que suficientes en los diseños prácticos.

Lo verdaderamente importante es la realimentación, con la cual incrementamos la impedancia de entrada, la linealidad de la ganancia, control exacto de ésta, aumentamos el ancho de banda, etc. La realimentación si es algo en lo que detenerse y estudiarla a fondo.

Cualquier duda pues adelante.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2008)

morris888 dijo:
			
		

> Se me habia olvidado, ademas tenia otra duda, a la hora de diseñar, cuando ya conozco el beta y quiero diseñar primero la red de polarizacion, es necesario obtener las graficas caracteristicas del transistor para calcular el punto Q?


El tipo de polarizacion que pusiste tiene el inconveniente de la gran dependencia del punto de trabajo con el beta. Que ademas de ser un valor con dispersion dentro de un mismo tipo de transistor tambien varia con la temperatura.

Esa polarizacion (con emisor comun) solamente la vas a ver si en el colector hay colgada una bobina.  Si no, se trata de un circuito hecho deliberadamente barato (me cago en el buen funcionamiento) o mal diseñado.

Para tener independencia del beta (interesa solamente que sea mayor de determinado valor) se usa realimentacion. 
Lo mas comun es una resistencia en el emisor y un divisor resistivo en la base (el esquema basico es el de la figura).  Tambien tenes variantes mas sencillas pero con mas dependencia de la ganancia del transistor.



> Es que no se como arrancar para el diseño del amplificador, ya lei y entendi todos los capitulos del libro sobre polarizacion y modelaje, pero en ninguna parte viene como arrancar para hacer un diseño desde cero?


Te conviene ponerte a analizar distintos circuitos de amplificador interpretando la funcion de cada bloque y con sus trucos. 
De ahi vas a tener un panorama de los recursos acostumbrados y de acuerdo a los requisitos de tu amplificador elegis la topologia que te convenga.


----------



## morris888 (Sep 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda!, voy a empezar a estudiar circuitos amplificador entonces, disculpen tanta pregunta pero estoy tratando de aprender por mi cuenta lo que no me enseñaron en un pobre primer curso de electronica.


----------

